# Fresh Peach Pies and Crisp Crust



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Fresh Peaches are in season and I've been on a baking jag....the problem comes from the btm crust not cooking fully....I've blind baked partially then added the peaches/top....I've used pyrex glass and cranked the heat to 450 for 10 minutes with the whole pie....After a day the lattace on the top of the pies would turn to goo.....so it's the juiciness of the peaches and possibly the acid? Any suggestions? 
TIA


----------



## jock (Dec 4, 2001)

It's kinda getting to the end of the peach season now although I can still get some good ones at the farmer's market.

When I'm doing anything with a wet filling I usually bake the crust blind then paint it with a beaten egg white, back in the oven for a minute or two to set the egg and let it cool. The egg white provides a barrier between the filling and the crust. 

But for peaches, my favorite thing to do is a crisp or crumble (depending on what school you went to :smiles: ) Basically a pie crust without the liquid and with ground nuts (pecans or walnuts) to give it a real crunch. It's fast and easy and avoids the whole pie crust thing.

Jock


----------



## sucrechef (Sep 1, 2005)

I agree with Jock that coating the inside of the shell with beaten egg whites and crisping in the oven can work, but I have also used white chocolate or pure cocoa butter. The fat in the cocoa butter (or any chocolate) will act like a barrier between the crust and any water based liquids in your fillings. This also works with non baked fillings. Just chop up the chocolate or cocoa butter into small pieces (it doesn't take a lot, all you want is a thin layer) and drop them into the pie/tart shell warm from the oven. The heat will melt it and then you can spread it with a spoon, pastry brush or even your fingers.


----------



## zukerig (Sep 23, 2004)

My first choice for fresh peach pies is a nut crust, using either almonds or pecans (although hazelnuts & walnuts are equally valid). Better texture & flavour. For a single 9-inch pastry, I recommend:

1 cup flour
¼ cup finely ground nuts
¼ teaspoon salt
¼ cup EACH unsalted butter & vegetable shortening – combined & well chilled
grated lemon/orange zest
½ teaspoon white vinegar
1 egg yolk
2-3 tablespoons ice water

Line pie plate with the pastry. Then prepare your filling. Mine comprises 5 or 6 peeled, large freestone peaches, granulated sugar, cornstarch, freshly grated nutmeg, lemon juice, almond extract, and an egg white. The topping is composed of light-brown sugar, flour, butter, and a mixture of chopped almonds & pecans. I bake the pie for 15 minutes at 425° F., then reduce heat to 400° and bake about 30 minutes longer. Perfectimundo!

One of my favorite accompaniments is vanilla-bean ice cream drizzled with my own wild-blueberry syrup.


----------

